# Jeko snow belts



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I see Nuke has advertised these today as being in stock and i didn't realise i couldn't reply to his thread.

So has anybody used these and are they any good in practise?

Don't want to waste any money without finding out.

Comparisons between them and chains please.

PS For some reason i couldn't access the video that Nuke provided.

Paul.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

is the direct link to the YouTube hosted video Paul, should be able to see it there


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

They look ideal.

. . . . . and the price, including delivery, is?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

£103.49 delivered inclusive of vat


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry to rain, or should it be snow, in the parade BUT
My son-in-law bought a set on my recommendation last year for his Hyundai Santa-fe, it was nearly the end of a good relationship.
He only used them once (a very short journey) and never again as he found the vibration which they induced to be unbearable. 
His opinion, having used them, is that while they are probably excellent for digging a vehicle out of 'soft stuff' they are not at all suitable for driving on compacted snow or ice, or a clear road, even for the shortest of distances.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have never owned snow chains of any description. I have always been put off by price and the difficulty of fitting them when rarely needed. Having watched the Jeko video they look very simple to use and worth considering further but surely any set of snow chains will induce vibration on a hard surface so you could hardly hold that against them?

peedee


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I must say I'm very tempted by them. I'm working after Christmas and will have to go out no matter what the weather. I've rejected snow chains as too difficult to put on in extreme conditions, looked at snow socks but would have to decide whether to buy for car or van and am taken with these as they can be used on both the car and the van so making the price seem more reasonable. They also don't need you to move the vehicle to fit them so avoiding the risk of sliding on a sloping drive.

I could put up with noise if I was sure it was " normal" and not doing damage. They also reckon to get you out of wet grass and sand- both possible reasons for having them in the van.

G


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought some last year. Not yet had cause to use them but they stay in the motorhome'just in case'.

A few years ago we were taking the dogs back to the breeder in Lincolnshire to look after them while we were away in Spain.

In the wilds we took the wrong lane, had to turn by reversing into a field and slipped a little too far back in the mud. Had a hell of a time getting it out. If I had the Jekos with me I am sure it would have pulled out without a problem.

As said above, no chain is going to give you a smooth ride over hard packed snow or ice, you would need to proceed very gently or remove them in those circumstances.

Snow socks for smooth ride but will not last too long.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Jean-Luc said:


> Sorry to rain, or should it be snow, in the parade BUT
> My son-in-law bought a set on my recommendation last year for his Hyundai Santa-fe, it was nearly the end of a good relationship.
> He only used them once (a very short journey) and never again as he found the vibration which they induced to be unbearable.
> His opinion, having used them, is that while they are probably excellent for digging a vehicle out of 'soft stuff' they are not at all suitable for driving on compacted snow or ice, or a clear road, even for the shortest of distances.


Has he ever driven with snow chains? On compacted snow they vibrate and on a clear road, even with the soft suspension on our Megane and Clio, it's like an all over body massage.

Judging by the results shown on the Youtube video, even if they only get you out of a muddy field and off wet grass they seem good value for money.

Has anybody used them yet? If so let us know 'cause at the moment I'm quite keen to get some.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Bought some 2 years ago. Absolute crap, total of 3 miles on solid snow cutting through to tarmac. One broke off completely and all the others showed considerable wear.

I think they are designed to give you assurance until you need them.

Dick

edited to add that they actually say on the box that they are NOT acceptable in areas where chains are required by the authorities.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Glandwr said:


> Bought some 2 years ago. Absolute crap, total of 3 miles on solid snow cutting through to tarmac. One broke off completely and all the others showed considerable wear.
> 
> I think they are designed to give you assurance until you need them.
> 
> Dick


Oh dear
The only good feedback is from members who would like a pair, the 2 people who bought and used them are saying useless.

Paul.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

> Bought some 2 years ago. Absolute crap, total of 3 miles on solid snow cutting through to tarmac. One broke off completely and all the others showed considerable wear.


Perhaps that is why they added the steel bits on the new ones?

peedee


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not wear on the "treads" peedee they had metal studs. On the harnesses.

Dick


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

peedee said:


> ..............surely any set of snow chains will induce vibration on a hard surface so you could hardly hold that against them?
> 
> peedee


To be precise, it was not so much a constant vibration which he described, a la snow chains, that made him consign the belts to the back of the garden shed.
What made their continued use imposable for my son-in-law was the constant thump-thump as the belts hit the road, he described it like driving over lengths of 2"X1" timber spaced out about a foot apart.


----------



## JIMY (Feb 24, 2011)

I bought snow socks for my work transit last year about £60 and they got me everywhere, absolutely marvelous but I only put them on when needed and they are still like new. In the past i have got out of trouble with nylon rope round tyres and through the wheel.
Jim


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Jeko*

Hello Paul,

I have jeko belts See here

I doubt with your RWD, higher chassis and tyres you will need them.

But they will get you out of trouble.

Trev


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

*Re: Jeko*



teemyob said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I have jeko belts See here
> 
> ...


Thanks

Will keave it for now, as you say with these winter tyres we've gone through mud uphill on CL's like a knife through butter so far, just like to be prepared.

Paul.


----------

